# Laptop repair



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a problem with the power jack of my laptop or the motherboard.
Since the laptop is not under warranty anymore i was wondering if there is any repair shop here in dubai that can try t fix it before i give up and buy a new one.

Ciao


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

go to this place.
..:: Al-Ain Centre ::..
you will have your choice of like 5 billion diff places.
good luck


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

go to Kalej center (gulf center ) it is front of al Ain center there is a good indian man he can repare it for you fastly only half an hour 
this is the name of the shop (venka technology) mohd rafi 0504375905
tell him i sent u ok

bye


----------

